# Toons getting tougher and truer!



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just received a dozen new toons in my email from a good friend. I will try to post one or two a day. I have dialup internet so it is kinda slow up or downloading. But not to fear obamie will have me on highspeed soon! :rollin: oke: :beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and don't forget, the FBL took a trip to Spain, to help stimulate THEIR economy!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is another one!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

In case anyone is worried I emailed Mr. Branco and he gave permission to use his work here. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, we will need many FEMA detention centers opened up to handle all the new criminal patriots.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

These would be even funnier if they weren't so close to the reality of what is going on in Washington! :eyeroll:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

HE AINT USIN HIS FINGERS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You using the whole fist doc?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Rest assured...he's got both hands on our shoulders uke:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is another!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

#6


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This one is for hunter9494!







I just found this one today!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks Shiner, you are my hero! LOL......


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

#7


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

#8


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

#9


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

this guy is really a fake! uke:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Had to add this one while I am on a roll!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This is number 12 but I have more saved, let me know if you want to see them and I will post or send directly to your email


----------

